# Exciting news for the Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

As of yesterday the Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest has partnered up with Olympic Arms as their official sponsor of the 7th Annual Event that will take place on January 21st, 2012. They are donating a rifle for the event.







We are getting door prize donations in already. We have had some companies from the hunting industry that have never donated before donating for this event. It will be interesting to see how many teams we'll have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that's great I wished before this news that I could participate, but now I am really jealous. Oly's shoot bugholes from what I've seen.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that sounds awesome. Maybe before next years event I can find some land to hunt on up there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Will you be selling raffle tickets for it ??


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

No. The rifle they'll be donating is only eligible to participants of the event and you have to be present to win.
I do know that Predator Down whom is sponsored by Olympic Arms is in the process of getting ready to have a contest for a Free Montana hunt. They are working on the details of it. They have it mentioned on their facebook page.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! I have already been looking forward to next season, but this really has me fired up. Ill be there again, i promise that!! It was a blast!


----------

